# Fast way to arrange Kontakt libraries?



## tav.one (Nov 10, 2015)

Is there any quick way to arrange / re-order / sort the kontakt libraries other than drag & drop? D&D method is slow & such a pain.

I'm on OSX.


----------



## samphony (Nov 10, 2015)

Nope. Time for a feature request


----------



## tav.one (Nov 10, 2015)

Right , Thanks for the reply Samphony.

In case somebody in on windows, I found this on some other forum solving this problem:
http://codefn42.com/kontakt_liborganizer/index.html


----------

